# آي فون 4 في الأسواق



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)

*23.06.2010 *

* آي فون 4 في الأسواق *





_Großansicht des Bildes  mit der Bildunterschrift: صورة وزعتها شركة أبل للهاتف الذكي  الجديد آي فون 4    _

* تطرح شركة "أبل" يوم غد الخميس (24.06) الجيل الرابع من جهاز الهاتف الذكي  آيفون 4. وكان موقع حجز هذا الجهاز قد توقف عن العمل الأسبوع الماضي بسبب  الإقبال الشديد عليه، حين تلقت الشركة أكثر من  600 ألف طلب في يوم واحد.  *






تشهد شركة "أبل" هذه الأيام إقبالا شديدا على منتجاتها، فبعد  نجاحها في تسويق جهاز "آي باد" الذي بيع منه أكثر من مليوني جهاز خلال  أسبوع واحد، تستعد الشركة لطرح جهاز آي فون 4 الذبي يشهد بدوره إقبالا  منقطع النظير على شرائه. وهذا أدى بالطبع إلى ارتفاع قيمة أسهم الشركة. فمن  أين يأتي نجاح شركة أبل؟
 *شركة تتقدم على جميع منافسيها*


_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes  mit der Bildunterschrift:  آي  فون 4 يمتاز بكاميرا جديدة بحجم 5 ميغا بيكسل _
يعود النجاح، في قسم منه، إلى الهالة التي نُسجت حول الشركة  ورئيسها ستيف جوبس، فكلما ظهر جوبس بالجينز وكنزته السوداء في مؤتمر صحفي  فإن العالم يصغي السمع إلى ما سيقوله لأنه في السنوات الماضية أعلن في  مؤتمراته الصحفية عن أجهزة جديدة أحدثت ثورة وغيرت الكثير في عالم  الكمبيوتر والإعلام. 
أما القسم الآخر من هذا النجاح فيعود إلى الفرقبين  شركة أبل والشركات الأخرى التي تنتج أجهزة مماثلة. فالشركة تعتمد جزئيا على  مبيعات الأجهزة وتطويرها، لأن الشركة اختارت قبل عشر سنوات التخصص في بيع  الموسيقى عبر الانترنت، واليوم أصبحت أبل أكبر شركة لتجارة الموسيقى في  العالم إضافة إلى مبيعاتها من الأفلام والكتب وبرامج الكمبيوتر.
*كمبيوتر صغير اسمه آيفون 4 *
تمتاز الأجهزة التي تصدرها أبل بأنها مبرمجة ومصنعة بشكل  يجعلها تتلاءم مع منتجات الشركة الأخرى،وهذا ينطبق على آي باد وعلى  التليفون الذكي آي فون. ومن يملك هذه الأجهزة يمكنه الدخول إلى صفحة مبيعات  الشركة ليجد هناك كما هائلا من الموسيقى والأفلام والبرامج التي يمكنه  شراؤها أو الحصول عليها مجانا في بعض الأحيان.
 ويمتاز الجيل الجديد من هاتف آي فون 4 عن الأجهزة السابقة  بشاشة العرض التي يقي حجمها على حاله، لكنها أصبحت أكثر وضوحا بعد مضاعفة  نقاط الصورة أربع مرات، وهذا يجعل الصور على وجه الخصوص في غاية الوضوح  ويجعل الشاشة مريحة للعين وكأنها تنظر إلى صورة مطبوعة. وهذا يجعل الآي فون  الجديد أفضل لقراءة الصحف والمجلات والكتب، وتأمل دور النشر الألمانية أن  يساعدها ذلك على زيادة مبيعاتها ورفع الإقبال على شراء الكتب الاليكترونية.
*فيديو عالي الجودة *





_Bildunterschrift: الجهاز  الجديد سيحدث ثورة في عالم فيديو التليفونات المحمولة._
أمر آخر يميز هاتف آي فون4 هو القرص الصلب الذي يجعل منه جهاز  كمبيوتر صغير، فالتليفون الجديد يمكنه القيام بوظائف كانت مقصورة حتى الآن  على أجهزة الكمبيوتر مثل استخدام عدة برامج في نفس الوقت* (*Multitasking).  كما أن كاميرا التليفون الجديد أصبحت الآن أفضل كثيرا من كاميرات الأجهزة  السابقة والتي لم تكن تمتاز بجودة عالية. فالكاميرا الحالية قادرة على  التقاط صور يصل حجمها إلى 5 ميغابيكسل، مما يجعلها مماثلة لكاميرات العديد  من الهواتف المحمولة الأخرى. أما الثورة الجديدة في آي فون 4 فهي قدرته على  تصوير فيديو عالي الجودة وقدرته أيضا على تقطيع وإنتاج أفلام الفيديو، 
وهذه القدرات ظلت حتى اليوم محصورة في كاميرات الفيديو عالية  الجودة وأجهزة الكمبيوتر. لذا لا عجب أن الإقبال على شراء هذا الجهاز يفوق  الإقبال على الأجهزة السابقة، ففي ألمانيا قال متحدث باسم شركة دويتشه  تيليكوم  التي تحتكر بيع آيفون  إن الإقبال على الحجز عبر موقعها كان ضخما  وأن الطلب على الجهاز يزيد بمقدار 10 مرات على الطلب الذي سجل على الجيل  الحالي آي فون3 عند طرحه لأول مرة. 
ويمثل الإقبال الشديد على حجز الجهاز نذير شؤم  بالنسبة  لهؤلاء الذين كانوا يريدون الحصول عليه عند طرحه في الأسواق يوم غد الخميس.  وقال متحدث باسم تيليكوم "من المحتمل أن لا نستطيع تلبية كل الطلبات على  الفور" لآن أبل لم تتمكن من مواكبة الطلب على الجهاز وبالتالي فإنها ستعطي  دويتشه تيليكوم كمية أقل من الكمية التي طلبتها الشركة الألمانية.

د.\ ب\.23.\6
​

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*جهاز جميل وامكانياته حلوه قووي

بس كنت عايز اعرف اسعاره ايه 

شكرا ليك استاذ كليم​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 يونيو 2010)

العلم يتقدم ونحن نتاخر


----------



## govany shenoda (23 يونيو 2010)

سعر التليفون    599 دولار أمريكي، 
موضوع جميل وتليفون اجمل
​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## جيلان (24 يونيو 2010)

*جامد اوى الجهاز ده و اهم نقطة وضوح الصورة عشن الانترنت والتصوير وبعدها البرامج يعنى اصبح يشبه الكمبيوتر*
*شكرا كليمو على الخير*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (24 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع جميل*

*سمعت فيه قبل مدة *
*ان هو عبارة عن كمبيوتر وتليفون*
*ومع انه غالي بس يستاهل سعره*
*حلو كتير *

*شكرا كليمو على الموضوع الرائع*


*دام تميزك والرب يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 يونيو 2010)

saed_sad25

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يونيو 2010)

*جامد شكله وامكانياته حلوة بجد
ثانكس كليمووو​*


----------



## kalimooo (25 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *جهاز جميل وامكانياته حلوه قووي
> 
> بس كنت عايز اعرف اسعاره ايه
> 
> شكرا ليك استاذ كليم​*



بتقول جيوفاني

599 دولار
حوالي400 جنيه ممكنبمصر


----------



## kalimooo (25 يونيو 2010)

govany shenoda

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## govany shenoda (25 يونيو 2010)

ياكليموسعر التليفون بلمصري مش ٤٠٠ جنيه
 لا   هو حاولي   ٤٠٠٠جنيه مصري​


----------



## *koki* (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> بتقول جيوفاني
> 
> 599 دولار
> حوالي400 جنيه ممكنبمصر





*لو 400 بس كان الشعب كله جابه

اكيد اغلي من كده بكتير

خصوصا انه لسه نازل السوق​*


----------



## govany shenoda (25 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *لو 400 بس كان الشعب كله جابه​*
> 
> *اكيد اغلي من كده بكتير*​
> 
> *خصوصا انه لسه نازل السوق*​


سعر التليفون بلمصري مش ٤٠٠ جنيه
لا هو حاولي ٤٠٠٠جنيه مصري​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يونيو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> سعر التليفون بلمصري مش ٤٠٠ جنيه
> لا هو حاولي ٤٠٠٠جنيه مصري​




*
اه كده ممكن 


بس يستاهل طبعا​*


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2010)

اه غلط بالصفر يا جيوفاني
مهو 500 دولار

ازاي سيكون 400 جنيه

دة كان قصدي
ههههههههههههههه
تضربي 500 ب 7 او 8 جنيه اعتقد..


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2010)

*جيلان

تمام يا زميلة ابعتلك واحد
؟؟*


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2010)

++ كاترين ++

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2010)

كوكى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2010)

كوكى الانجلش

مشكورة للمرور الجميل

الرب يباركك


----------



## جيلان (30 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *جيلان*
> 
> *تمام يا زميلة ابعتلك واحد*
> *؟؟*


 
اه
اه 
اه
اه
اه
اه 
اه
اه :heat:


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------

